# A puppy for my birthday!



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Even thought our house isn't sold, we did it! I SWORE I would not and I KNEW my hubby wouldn't, but we went to see a breeder on my birthday--foolish decision! 

Then the breeder had one puppy that wasn't sold and he was exactly what I wanted! My husband was the one that said let's get him for your birthday!

So we are now bringing home a puppy in 3 weeks!! We have to go on a trip, or we would be bringing him home now! Going to be a long three weeks! I don't have a picture yet, but will post when I do. I'm going to have LOTS of questions. I can hardly contain myself, I am so excited!! We're going to call him Oscar. WHOOPIEE!:cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :bounce: 


Marsha


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Marsha - YEAH!! Let me be the first to congratulate you on little Oscar! :whoo: I know you are going to love him to pieces and give him the best home ever! I am soooooooo happy for you! :cheer2: eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well Marsha, WELCOME TO THE MHS CLUB!! Can't wait to see your little Oscar! I know he is a cutie!!:welcome: :clap2: :bounce:


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Thanks, Cathy. I can hardly wait. My mind is spinning with what do I need to read, what do I need to get, where should I have him sleep, etc. etc. etc. I feel like I'm bringing a new baby home. When I got puppies in the past, I was much less informed,so I didn't worry about it. May be older and wiser is causing my panic! LOL

Marsha


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Tell us a little bit about him.....color, age etc!:ear:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Marsha,

Congratulations on your new puppy Oscar.  You are in for some very, very exciting times with your new puppy. Tell us a little bit about him.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Vickie,

He's of course, darling. He has a cute little mustache. Don't say MHS!! This is our first--but I have to admit I've already thought about what it would be like to have two. And I used to think people were crazy to have more than one dog! But then these aren't just any old dogs are they? They seem to breed that potato chip syndrome into every one. My hubby would never go for another one! But then he used to think it was nuts to pay this much for any dog and he's the one that jumped first! So I guess you can never tell. But :tape: ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............don't tell him he might get MHS!!

Marsha


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Marsha that is so awesome! Congrats on little Oscar! He is a lucky boy to be going to such a wonderful family. We can't wait to see photos!

~Kristin


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

He's 9 wks old now and will be 12 weeks when we get him. He's black and white and very affectionate! He has the cutest little black mustache. I hope that will be a good age to bring him home. I hate missing out on three weeks with him, but really no choice. We have airline tickets on SW (no dogs) and we're going to see young grandchildren--kind of a family reunion, so will be chaotic. And I don't want to have him here for a two weeks and then take him back to the breeder for a week. So we'll wait!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What's his color?? Oh yes....I believe I've heard that same husband story before! :becky: Once you get Oscar home and he butters up hubby...well let's just say the rest will be history!!arty: ound: Oops! our posts must have crossed! He sounds simply devine!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

YEAH:cheer2:. More puppies! Congrats! The few weeks before you get him will fly by and he will be home before you know it!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1: Congratulations!(and happy birthday) :clap2:
PS-maybe you could get another one for him on his birthday:wave:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Good thinking!! You're a woman after my own heart!!:drama: :hug: :hail:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

12 weeks is a great age to get your Oscar. He will be well adjusted by his mama. Congratulations and Happy Birthday.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I like that idea. His birthday is in January, so that would be good! Oscar would be 10 months then! How could he refuse if it was his birthday present??:biggrin1: 

Marsha


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Thanks everybody! It's great to have people to celebrate with. SOME people just don't understand! One friend said, "I guess you have to be a dog person." Another said, "a puppy?? Why would you want a puppy??" My daughter was jealous, so no joy there and my sister said,"you really paid that much for a dog? I only paid $125 for my toy poodle!" Oh, well. Glad I have you guys on the forum to be happy for me and not th:crazy: ink I'm nuts!

Marsha


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Marsha - You are going to be an awesome mommy to little Oscar! Will the breeder email you some pictures that you can post? I have to say that he is the cutest little fella and is so lucky to have you and your family. Also, when he is 10 months old, MHS will really strike hard so it may be perfect timing with your hubby's birthday!

Happy birthday to you! You have the best gift ever!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh now see, I am gone for a few days and lookit what happens!! Congratulations on your little Oscar! He sounds great, I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the 10 month plan for another birthday puppy is the best scheme I have heard to tackle MHS yet. Congrats on Oscar. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your new furball Oscar! I know he will light up your world even more. The Havs are the best. I have a 7-month old boy-Benji and we got him when he was 13 weeks too. Thanks to my fantastic breeder, he was well adjusted and potty trained by then.

Enjoy and Good luck!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new :baby: ! Can't wait to see him. As for MHS, better get prepared. We had Shadow for less than 3 mos. when *hubby* suggested we get another. And he was the one who didn't even want a dog in the first place!  I gotta tell you, there's something _very special_ about these little Havs :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Congrats Marsha on your new baby boy Oscar!:baby:
I bet he is cute with his stache!Can't wait to see pictures!hoto:
The extra time with his breeder will be good for you both in the long run---him more time with his momma,you alittle time to prepare for his arrival!Congrats!:bounce:
arty:Happy Birthday Marsha!arty:A GREAT GIFT!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:thumb: Congratulations on your new furbaby. 12 weeks is a great age to get a puppy. Both of mine were 11 weeks and to see these little dogs and their personalities taking hold is a joy. Beware MHS...mine are 11 months apart. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine are only 2 1/2 months apart. Perhaps I have the more addictive personality!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Marsha!! Great news about little Oscar. 12 weeks is the perfect age to bring him home. Can't wait to see photos.

Susan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

One gets contracted with MHS as soon as one brings home the first Hav, hearing the stories and seeing the adorable pictures of multiple Havs your families the MHS is intensified. We have been thinking about getting our second..... 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poornima, nice to see you posting here! Welcome. 

Marsha, happy birthday!!! Wooooeeeeee , what a fantastic gift! Oscar is what we almost named our Sammyboy. It's a great name. :biggrin1: I agree that the 3 weeks waiting for him to come home might be challenging, but you will be quite busy getting things ready so the time should fly by. 

I'm so excited for you!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, Marj! Nice to see you here too. I am enjoying the friendly group here.
Best,
Poornima


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Happy birthday to you! Congrats!*

Trisheace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy, I go away for a few days, and so much happens. Congrats Marsha!! You certainly will not regret it, and waiting till he is 12 weeks will be an advantage to you as he will be a little better potty trained, & his Mom will have taught him some manners!! I would start contacting breeders NOW to see who is planning on a litter in Oct/Nov for hubby.. And all those nay sayers.... just wait till they meet Oscar- they will never doubt again!!! 
Laurie


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Congrats on Oscar! These will be the longest weeks ever!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How exciting!!










Congratulations!!
Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome Oscar !

I went and saw my little Henry when he was 9 weeks old and I had to wait and wait and wait. Finally I sprung him 2 days before the 3 weeks was up.

He was one of the last in the litter and was exactly the guy I was looking for.

Everyday during the 3 weeks I was planning, buyng, checking on the Internet for dog-related items. I carried a picture of him everywhere that I got from the breeder.
We all probably paid the same amount for these hav's and quite frankly, I think I got the best bargain, and I do not mean money saved or discount. I mean I got a great dog from a great breeder: sweet Henry.
I felt guilty for taking him from his dog-mommy, but like they say, the pups grow and need individual attention, and sweet Henry was ready too.
Yes, he slept in bed with me the first night after howling in his crate.

Is there a pic of Oscar on the breeders site you can download for us?
Please feel free to PM if you have any questions about what to buy the next 3 weeks.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

When I figure out how to put pictures on here, I'll post more. At least I got the avatar on now!! We got to visit him on Saturday. We're bringing him home on the 18th. My husband found out what it's like to try and get a picture of a moving target! Only his tail were in a lot of them!

Marsha


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Hope this works!hoto:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Marsha,

Congratulations on Oscar! He sure is a cutie!! You are bringing home a new baby :baby: I wish my hubby would give me a little sister for Kohana on my birthday this year. I turn 50 this October - don't you think I deserve another Havanese on a big birthday like 50?! 

Hope the time flys by for you and you bring Oscar home!

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's a cutie, Marsha!!! 

Heck yes, Libby! I think you most certainly deserve a new Hav for your 50th! eace: Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marsha,
He is adorable! I love the white on the face too! He looks so tiny on that little dog bed! It is good you at least were able to meet him and now you have time to shopping!!!!

Okay my birthday is only a few days after yours and since everyone should get a havanese puppy for their birthday I better get to the shopping:whoo: 

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that EVERYONE deserves a Hav for their birthday!!:whoo: 
Oscar is SOOO cute, you must be dying with this wait!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

gosh, my husband gives me things like trips for my birthday--- I wish he would come home with a pup... oscar is really adorable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey- I would take a trip for my birthday.!!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I like trips, but puppies are the best!:baby: :baby: :baby: 

M


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oscar is adorable. Puppies and trips...what could be better!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marsha,
Oscar is really a cute little guy!Love your avatar photo!Is that you we see "sort-of" holding him?He looks so tiny on the chair/cushion.......It is hard to remember how small they are........:baby:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How exciting, Marsha!

That face of Oscar's is soooo adorable.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm really slow sometimes, but I just realized why I was drawn to Oscar's face. He looked so familiar to me, and that is probably because his older sister is Hillary. Here is a young photo of Hill:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, that's a terrible photo of Hillary because I had tweaked it after her breeder sent it to me. The original file was too large to post. Oscar's face and photo is actually WAY cuter, but I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations, Oscar is a cutiepie.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I think he's a doll, too. Wow Kimberly. Ends up being a small world, huh? Oscar and Hillary do look a lot alike as pups. 10 more days and counting!! We keep buying stuff for him. We'd better stop or we won't be able to get in the house!

Marsha


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marsha,
:whoo: It won't be long now till you go get Oscar!:whoo: He is so cute!How Exciting!eace: 

Do you have to travel very far?
Have a safe trip!:biggrin1: 

pictures.:biggrin1: ..pictures...:biggrin1: ..pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Julie, for remembering!! Today is the day!! We have to travel about two hours. Hope he doesn't get carsick!! I'm taking towels, just in case. We just got home last night late, so not set up yet!! This will be a nerve wracking day, but exciting as well. Guess I got my last full night's sleep last night-- for awhile anyway! Just like a new baby! I'll post pics soon!

Marsha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay Marsha!!!

How exciting!  Post pictures as soon as you can!!

I also said the same thing about my "last good night of sleep for awhile", but she actually slept all night the first few nights, and only wakes up to potty when I do. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: Oscar comes home today!!:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah Marsha! :whoo: I am so excited for you! Little Oscar will be so happy to see his mommy and daddy today and begin his wonderful life with you both! Congratulations and post lots of pics!

BTW, it was great meeting you and your husband a couple of weeks' ago. I hope we can have puppy play dates every now and then when the weather cools down


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Oscar!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marsha,
I bet you are having fun right now with your new baby boy Oscar!How sweet!Enjoy him and post some pix when you can......:baby::biggrin1: :baby::biggrin1: :baby:


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

We made it through the first night!! Not too bad, but I slept next to him in his kennel. When I tried to leave at 3:00AM , he knew and started to cry. Then I thought maybe he had to pee, so I took him out. Then he was awake and wanted to play with the cat, who hissed at him and shot me a look that said, "What have you done now??" The bird is still at the sitter and hasn't met Oscar yet. We're all going to pick him up in a few minutes. Could be interesting!! The trip home wasn't bad, but he did hurl twice!uke: uke: 
Today we took him for a car ride and he was fine.

He is already such a delight--now I understand why you all say how great these dogs are. Last night he was already fetching and sitting on command and so far no accidents. He is the smartest puppy I have ever had. My husband says the same thing. He loves the way he is--lots of spirit but also very calm natured. We love him to pieces already!!

Marsha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ahhhh, fun report on Oscar's first night! I'm glad to read your excitement for him Marsha.

What kind of bird do you have? I must have missed it earlier.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Marsha I am so excited for you!!!!!!! I'm glad the first night went well. What a little doll!!!!!! I love those precious 8-12 week old pics when their hair first starts getting shaggy. We're wishing you lots of happy days with your new furbaby!

~Kristin and Lito


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Kimberly,
I have a five year old African Grey-Timneh, which is a little smaller than the Congo African Grey. He's a talker, so he'll probably be bossing Oscar around before too long! 

Marsha


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Cathy,

I would love to do a play date sometime when it's cooler. That would be fun. We enjoyed meeting you and your husband, too. Oscar's a sweetie.

Marsha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marbenv said:


> Kimberly,
> I have a five year old African Grey-Timneh, which is a little smaller than the Congo African Grey. He's a talker, so he'll probably be bossing Oscar around before too long!


Oh neat! We had a Congo AG for a while (back when we were young and naive about birds). Yes, I bet you are right. He'll probably be ordering Oscar around in no time. Does he speak much now?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marsha,
I'm glad to hear your first night with Oscar went great.I'm sure you will have many great nights.These havs are super dogs!Give him an extra:hug: hug from Quincy and I!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm a new Havaneseforum-member and I future Havanese mom to be. I'll also get my puppy on my birthday and am having sleepless nights, I can't wait...!:whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations to you too maryam187 on your new Hav!!!!!!!!!

You will find so much helpful information here, people are very friendly and have some great advice.

Nice meeting you!

~Kristin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a new Havaneseforum-member and I future Havanese mom to be. I'll also get my puppy on my birthday and am having sleepless nights, I can't wait...!:whoo:


Hi and :welcome:

When is your birthday?  Congratulations! Getting a Havanese is the best gift in the whole wide world!!!

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW, I thought I'd have to wait forever to get a response. Thank you guys!!! The reason why I'm so overexcited is that I'll still have to wait sooo long. My puppy-boy is just about to grow in his mommy's belly and is expected to be born mid September and I'll hopefully get him mid November (my b-day' Nov. 12th). This is all so exciting especially because this is my very first dog!!! YUUUHUUU...
Maryam.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, welcome to this nutty forum!! 
We are all a little crazy but lots of fun!! Congrats on your Bday present. That is going to be a very hard wait -but you will pretty much learn all you need to know if you search here & ask questions. 
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Maryam, Welcome! What awesome news about your new baby!! Wow, I wish my 1st puppy had been a hav! It took me many years and many puppies to finally get the BEST oneI've ever had.....Valentino! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome Maryam! There is alot of stuff on this forum to read,about everything you can think of!Lots of pictures too!I'm glad you decided on a cute hav for your birthday present.:whoo: havs:whoo: havs:whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Valentino,
I've been looking for the right dog for YEARS and did a lot of research, that's the reason why I'm so fortunate to start with a hav-baby...! I haven't received my first hav-pup yet and think about getting another one maybe in 2 years...but please no one tell my husband yet, he'll faint :brick: 
Maryam.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!! You will love it here  Congratulations on your new hav-pup - they are just so sweet..... Awwwwww


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:welcome: Maryam, havanese's are just like potato chips, you can't just have one. Around here it is known as "MHS" Mulitple Havanese Syndrome. Coined by our beloved Marj. Welcome.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh man, you guys are awesome! I'm so thankful to have your support. I'm so scared to mess it up and want to be prepared, so the puppy and the family can live happily ever after. I guess I still have plenty time to do that until November...:frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marsha, of course he sounds like an angel! They all are ....... for a while anyway. LOL :biggrin1: Good idea to get him out in the car almost every day if you can, even if only 5 mins. at a time. I didn't and sure enough, Ricky was one of those carsick puppies. Sammy is even worse. At least Ricky got over that in the past 2 months which is GREAT so there's always hope. 

We MUST see more pics of course.... once you're more rested up. 

Mary, welcome to the forum! I see you still have loads of time to read up on all kinds of threads and different forums here. There is likely no question that someone, somewhere doesn't have an opinion or expert advice on! lol If you can't see what you're looking for, just ask in a new thread and members will post with their suggestions.

I wanted a Havanese soooooo badly, that I told hubby he'd be my b'day gift (got him the month before) AND my xmas present! Not only did it work, but we got a second, older pup 6 months later!! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marbenv said:


> Thanks everybody. I think he's a doll, too. Wow Kimberly. Ends up being a small world, huh? Oscar and Hillary do look a lot alike as pups. 10 more days and counting!! We keep buying stuff for him. We'd better stop or we won't be able to get in the house!
> 
> Marsha


It's an even smaller world. If your puppy is related to Hillary it's probably related to mine also. You'll see posts from Dawna also and I think Ann is on here but not sure. We're all related :welcome:


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Wow, Jan. That's really cool!! Didn't know we had so much family on here! That's great. 

Sorry guys, no pics yet. I've been much too busy!! I know you all understand. 

He's such a sweetie and all ready a velcro pup! We've taken him in the car everyday and so far, no more throwing up, so hopefully it was just nerves the first day. We really want to take him with us everywhere. He goes to the vet on Monday. Hope that goess well. Got his first mini-bath today as his feet and his belly were covered with wet sand from our yard--not much grass--so I figured I might as well plop him in the tub. He was okay with it.

The potty training is going okay. Two early morning accidents in the kennel on the towel, but now that I know he can't wait AT ALL first thing in the morning, he's done fine.

The hubby is crazy about him, too. I was gone for an hour yesterday and he took Oscar with him to Lowes's to check something out. 

Maryam, congratulations!! You will never have a better birthday present and this forum is great. I know I have so many people who are so supportive and have such a wealth of information and are truly care about helping each other. You will find this invaluable! I was like you and did tons of research looking for the right breed for us, and I really believe that we made the right choice. My husband keeps saying, "What a great pup". He's amazed and Oscar IS amazing. Maryam, you'll be glad you chose this breed when you get your puppy home. And do all the reading you can on training. I've done quite a bit, but wish I had done more!! Now that this has become reality, sometimes I feel like--What should I be doing?? Am I spoiling him rotten?? Am I too easy, too harsh, what if I ruin him for life?? What pressure--trying to be a good furbaby mommy!!:biggrin1: 

Marsha


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Kimberly,

The bird talks quite a bit- well over 100 words. When I had Oscar out going potty, the bird was on the screened porch, so he could see and hear us. I was telling th pup to go potty and the bird kept saying, "Are you ready? Are you ready?" I'm sure very soon he'll be telling him to "go potty" as well!

Marsha


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's cool Marsha-------your bird is helping to housebreak Oscar!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Marsha - How's little Oscar doing at night? Still keeping you and hubby up with crying?


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Hi Cathy,

Last night we put the open crate in our bedroom right next to me, so that I could put my hand on him. He fussed for just a little bit, went to sleep and slept until 6, went out to pee, then went back in the crate (too early for us to start the day) and fussed just a little and then slept until 8. I was so happy!! So we are just going to leave the crate in our room and he will still have his ex-pen in the living/dining/kitchen area (small place we live in) during the day. Thanks for asking. It was good to get a nights sleep. Hope it continues. 

Marsha


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think Getting a Dog for a Birthday is Usually a bad idea but in this case when you are getting one this cute the you have to throw caution to the wind. Besides getting a dog for a child is a very bad idea but when you get one for someone and will be involved in the care and well being of that animal then it's pretty acceptable.

Derek


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, Derek--

I'm WWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY beyond the "child" stage!:biggrin1: LOL

And you're right--That's exactly what we did when we saw him--threw caution to the wind.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marsha, I'm glad to read that things are going well with Oscar so far.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh C'mon I think we are young at heart.........ound:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

But he's soooooooo cool, how could you NOT throw caution into the wind? <grin>


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

You're ABSOLUTELY right, Greg!! And to prove it, I will attempt to post a couple of new pics. We took a few more, but he was in the middle of an RLH, so lots of pictures of his back half. hoto:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He must really like the air vent! The old house we live in has one of those huge ones and Dora loves it too!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - what a cute face!! Be careful with the vent, Logan likes to lay on them, and recently got his tag caught underneath, he pulled and pulled and the vent popped out, smacked him in the face & he dragged it over to me on his tags to ask for "help". I just love the black & white markings he has!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just took a closer look - he has a handlebar mustache!!! :bounce:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oscar is very cute Marsha......love the new photos!
:whoo: :eyebrows: :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Marsha, I just LOVE Oscar's little face with his little white mask!:biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Marsha - I'm so glad to hear that everyone is sleeping better. :whoo: I knew it wouldn't take too long - just a period of adjustment. Oscar is such a cutie pie!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> WOW, I thought I'd have to wait forever to get a response. Thank you guys!!! The reason why I'm so overexcited is that I'll still have to wait sooo long. My puppy-boy is just about to grow in his mommy's belly and is expected to be born mid September and I'll hopefully get him mid November (my b-day' Nov. 12th). This is all so exciting especially because this is my very first dog!!! YUUUHUUU...
> Maryam.


What an exciting time for you. That's what I went through with my first hav and it seemed every day I had a smile on my face while waiting. Send pictures when they're born


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Julie,

Love the new avatar of Quincy. How did you get him to do that??
Marsha


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah My Wife can't even Get Radar in the Harness withougt a Pit Crew...LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, I think we decided on the final name for our unborn puppy-boy. Since he's Cuban, I wanted him to have a spanish name, so I chose 'Pablo' almost a year ago (I know I'm crazy :crazy: , but I also know my future children's names since >5 years). My hubby thinks D.O.G. (so basically 'deeogee') is the ultimate name, so I guess we're going to end up with Pablo D.O.G., sound s somewhat royal doesn't it?!? :couch2: 
Marsha, your puppy-pie is SUPER cute, I'm very excited for you, it helps me with the long wait ahead to read about your experiences, lots of luck to you guys!!
Maryam.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Maryam,

I like that deeogee-very clever. And Pablo is a great Hispanic name. I also thought of Pablo, but I went to school with a Pablo that wasn't very nice, so just couldn't do it. But I'm sure your Pablo will be a sweetie of the utmost!
How long do you have to wait??Four months?? It will seem endless, but before you know it you'll be bringing him home and wondering if you are prepared enough!! I'm still not!! 

Marsha


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marsha, he's a doll !! I really love that splash of white on his face. So cute!!

Maryam, I like your name choice.


----------

